# Ft/FS: fly turtle



## fish (May 29, 2010)

I need sale my fly turtle asap. Or trade to 100gallon + filters, stand , and light.
For sale 750.00obo. new price 700.00

Call 604 218 5076

final price 588.00


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump. this a nice one


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is in the wrong section, it should be in the "freshwater livestock" section. One of the mods will probably move it for you. just a heads up .....you should probably edit your title to include what is exactly for sale, for clarification purposes. To do this, click "edit post" on your first post on this thread, then click "go advanced". From there you can edit you title to look something like *FS/FT: FRT* 
Probably would help to also add the turtles size. 
Also.... as per the classified rules you are only allowed to bump your ad every 24 hours
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-23775/


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

thanks but how to move to right section


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

fish said:


> thanks but how to move to right section


Pm a mod and they will do it for u


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to correct section. Thanks John.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Marktandumn (Feb 28, 2012)

Did u say u aNna trade. I have 90 gal stand light heater and adequate filtration to trade if your interesed


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

could you send picture tank and equipment


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any trade???


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any one have aquarium for trade????


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

buyer back out, this one re-sale or trade again


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

probably would help to list how big he is, hard to tell from the picture


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

around 11" eat pellets very actice.
i need a tank for my arowana


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any offer??????? need him gone for my aro coming


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

need tank for my aro , any one have spare


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

is big and easy care, welcome to visit him


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this FRT a female or male?


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

don't know ??how to sex??? welcome come by take a look 5 minute away from richmond store
604 218 5076


----------



## Marktandumn (Feb 28, 2012)

did you get my pictures i never got a message in return .....


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

no. i didn't received u picture. could u send again


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Generally a FRT of that size the tail is longer on a male then the female.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

i didn'y saw any male that size yet< i can't confirm


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a look on line, the FRT in BBY is a male. The tail is quite a bit longer past the shell on males.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

yes, my turtle male tail is very long, i guess is male


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any complete tanks and filter for trade??????


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

this guy back to sale


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump for today


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

need this go asap for 588.00


----------

